# Sierra Mod



## hewunch (Apr 30, 2010)

I have been looking at a new style Sierra kit for weeks. Then I saw someone had modded another Sierra kit. Now this is the Gatsby v2. It is a finial twist. The acrylic is some stuff I got from a friend and it was a "test" blank. Comments welcome.


----------



## hewunch (Apr 30, 2010)

OK, the color is more of a purple than the gray. 55 views, no comments? Don't get caught up in the material, think about the concept.


----------



## David Keller (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm not crazy about it, but that may have more to do with the blank than the mod.


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 30, 2010)

Don't know if it's the picture or not. But it looks yellowish and I'm not a fan of the blank. But like the idea of changing the cap.


----------



## skiprat (Apr 30, 2010)

Hans, I like it but would make two changes.
First I would taper the finial mod a bit so that it was similar to the original shape, then ( because I don't like the black ) I would swap the front section too. Changing the front section is difficult but not impossible.


----------



## greggas (Apr 30, 2010)

Hans I like the idea...I think the cap just needs a littel something..perhaps a bit of a flaired top?


----------



## hewunch (Apr 30, 2010)

Not in the picture, but the finial is not straight, it has a dip in it. Skip, I agree. I tried to knock out the nib and it didn't want to budge on me. :beat-up:


----------



## skiprat (Apr 30, 2010)

hewunch said:


> Not in the picture, but the finial is not straight, it has a dip in it. Skip, I agree. I tried to knock out the nib and it didn't want to budge on me. :beat-up:


 
The black section is sort of 'swaged' on. If you drill a hole in a bit of MDF or something so that the black section  fits in about half way, then you can knock it out. It will wreck the black part, so there is no going back. I prefer to turn it off with a parting tool. 

There is enough metal on the nib and other end to turn them down a bit more so that your blank has a bit of meat. I'm talking about the bits that would be pressed into a tube.
I don't really like Sierra's so don't mind 'playing' with them cos I like the mech and clip.


----------



## hewunch (Apr 30, 2010)

Skip, good advice. I tried knocking out the nib. I think I got it a little loose, but not enough to take out. I will play more next time :biggrin:


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 30, 2010)

I have mixed feelings about it Hans. I like the concept, and I know you have to leave something on the end to twist. I'm not a fan of the shape though. It does get my creative juices flowing though so if you bring it tomorrow I'll run them by you. Btw...I hope I'm not the "friend" you got the blank from...I know I've given away trash blanks before but I don't think I could let that one escape the incinerator.


----------



## JohnU (May 1, 2010)

I agree with skiprat.  I like the idea and think the front needs to go also.  I took one apart and never finished it. lol  someday....


----------



## PaulDoug (May 1, 2010)

I really like the concept.   I'm not a fan of the Sierra or simular kits because of all the plastic.  I like to see the wood or what is being used for the blank.  I'll like it even better when you show one with all the black plastic gone.


----------

